# Kids Wasting Hay



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have two kids that are now 2.5 months old. Doing great!

I built them a hay feeder to cut down on waste. They are still wasting about 10-15% of the more stemmy stuff. I am feeding the best hay available. Eastern Oregon grass hay.

I'd like to see them eat all of their hay. I also am feeding them some pellets, which they eat clean. They also suck their bottles dry. :lol: They are in a pen and don't have access to field grass at this time, other than what they get through the fence.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Goats are notorious for wasting hay. The only thing you can do is feed less so they clean up after themselves but that means they are eating off the ground in front of their feeder where they poop and pee. Other then a head gate, you just got to keep watching em and changing your feeder in hopes of lessening the waste.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Wasting only 10 to 15% is incredible. most live stock wast over 20% of there feed.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya thats really not that bad. The way I do my feeders I set them up like a horse fence. 4x4 post, 8 feet apart with 2x6s / 2x4s spanning between them. Dont know my measurements off hand but I can tell you that 6" to 6 1/2 " gap between the board under the throut and the board running over the neck works perfect for all my non horned animals. I tried bigger but the kids were jumping into the feeders through a bigger oopening. I then build on the outide a 2 foot platform set at a 22 to 30 degree angle. The 2x6 the runs under their neck are acts as a stopper for the hay. Ill have to get a few pics and post em... this description is terrible.


----------

